# Ideal Offseason



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Alright, this board is completely dead. 

So I ask, what do the Suns have to do this summer? What trades would you like to see? What signings? Potential rookies to draft? Depth Chart changes?

Let's keep it realistic obviously, nothing stupid like Lopez and Warrick for Andrew Bynum.

First thing, this team needs to embrace rebuilding. No more half-assing it anymore. Trade Nash for what you can. Despite still being a top PG he won't net much probably because any teams that could use him don't have the assets we would want. But keeping him keeps us in no mans land, not a real threat in the playoffs and not bad enough for a meaningful pick. Despite it not being realistic, I think Nash would look good on the Thunder. Westbrook can't handle being 2nd fiddle to Durant. Nash can score just as well and will set up the rest of that team.

Sign and Trade Brooks, as much as I like Brooks I don't want to pay him big money to come off the bench and I certainly don't want him starting for our team. I would of much rather have Dragic as our starting PG.

Look into trading Lopez, not sure what he could possibly net. But I've lost all faith in him. He shows signs at times but then completely falls apart. He can't NOT foul. 

Obviously buyout Carter, or trade him if possible. That leaves Dudley, Childress, Hill and Pietrus on the Wings. All good defenders, a couple slashers, a couple scrappy guys, and a couple slashers. I say ONLY trade Hill if he requests it. 

Get Cartwright to adopt Frye. If Frye can continue growing as a defender, and work a little more post/midrange into his game, that contract will be solid for us. He took a step this past year that I really didn't think he could. Hopefully he does it again.


It's time to start stockpiling picks/youth and look towards the future, because right now our team is an utter mess.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

give everyone we have got with the exception of Gortat, Nash, and hill for Stoudemire back?
Aside from the jokes, I think we have to somehow get rid of childress and maybe warrick , couple of other pieces/picks for a PF who can score consistently, really, we need it, after we got rid of stat.... I dont like the idea of losing Nash, good PGs are hard to come by, even if he is old, I think maybe we can get a good piece and still get a shot(remote one), wishful thinking.....

Is Nash asks to be traded, I think he would do well in Orlando... cuz they got this ****load of shooters waiting to be set, but idk if we would get something good in return...


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Childress is overpaid right now, but I do really like his game. And I think if he were to get minutes he would be good for our team defense. Warrick as much as I like his aggressive drives, he is overpaid and brings nothing else to the table.

As for good PGs are hard to come by, maybe superstar PGs are(though that's debatable with the amount of talented PGs in the league currently with more on the way), But if Nash ISN'T helping us towards a title then why keep him to stay mediocre? We don't have the pieces to bring in a legit star on par with Amare that we would need to get back to semi contending status.

Nash could work in Orlando with Howard to cover his defensive deficiencies. And he would make Howard's life easier offensively, and make their offense much more efficient. But I don't see what they could offer in return. Nelson? No thanks. Arenas? No thanks. Jrich? Turk? Bass? Reddick? No NO NO NOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I would be happy if they took a long hard look at Greg Oden seeing as he is a free agent. I would love to at least give our training staff a crack at fixing him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I say we put all chips in the middle and deal for Roy and Oden. The size of Roy's contact and amount of time he spends on the bench could msn that he's available. Blazers don't want to resign Oden to more than $7 million a year. They could benefit from getting useable players. Give them brooks, carter and possibly Lopez. Then sign KMart. Lopez needs surgery. His brother had the same issue in college.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Oden would be an interesting gamble. Though I'm not sure he would leave unless the Blazers completely insulted him. Roy I don't want any part of honestly. He has flashes but I think he is not in role player status. No reason to take that contract for a team that isn't on the verge of a championship.

I'd still love to get Tyson Chandler. Though I doubt he leaves Dallas after this run.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Package Nash and Grant Hill to a semi-contending team for young talent + picks. OKC is team that definitely could use some veteran talent. 

It'd be interesting to see if we could trade Nash and or something for Chris Bosh. It's apparent Chris Bosh needs to be the "man" on the team to show any real performance. I think Chris Bosh could be a nice piece in Phoenix. And Miami definitely need a veteran point guard who can make an open shot.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

You guys are talking about gambling with Oden, sure we might profit a lot with that deal, but still we have gortat already so why gamble with another center? We need a PF, Carter is coming off the books next year, David West would be an amazing pick, but maybe Im just too optimistic here, if we could get someone like him, we could possibly deal childress, warrick or some other guys for a good SG, someone who can score and defend, and maybe a veteran, maybe Rip Hamilton, thatd be awesome....lol. However if that is not possible and im just babling non sense we should just deal Nash already and start rebuilding(gambling is a good part of rebuilding).


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I would take a gamble on Oden because when oden was on the floor he was more a force defensively and rebounding than gortat is.

Would rather have both players though. Gortat ia a perfect 6th man for me


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Oden only if it's a GREAT contract. We have an awesome training staff but that doesn't mean they can fix anything. Oden has serious injury problems. Not looking to be locked into a contract for a player that can't stay on the court.

Healthy Oden upfront with Gortat would be interesting. But I would rather get our wings situated first. The league revolves around guard play these days. We need a PG to take over, and we need an explosive wing player.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Seuss said:


> Package Nash and Grant Hill to a semi-contending team for young talent + picks. OKC is team that definitely could use some veteran talent.
> 
> It'd be interesting to see if we could trade Nash and or something for Chris Bosh. It's apparent Chris Bosh needs to be the "man" on the team to show any real performance. I think Chris Bosh could be a nice piece in Phoenix. And Miami definitely need a veteran point guard who can make an open shot.


Sorry to ruin the party but that would never happen. While Bosh wasn't a dominating force, he still put up 18/9 as the third option and has had several big games in the playoffs.


----------

